# Tren High Dose



## zuzulo (Mar 26, 2017)

Anyone ran as high as 176.5mg of Tren ED?

I know its crazy as f* but iam running Tren allready for 4 months. After 3 Months i had almost 0 side effects. Since i miss the side effects (not really) i decided to up the dose and add Parabolin, so its 100mg Tren Ace + 76.5mg Parabolin (Tren Hex) ED. Have been on it for roughly 5 weeks, still side effects are really moderate. Sometimes a bad dream but thats about it.

Did my body adjust to the Tren? Does this also mean the Tren benefits are dimishing? Iam planning on running it 5 more weeks since iam preparing for a show.

The rest of my gear is:
1.4g Prop
350mg Mast P
120mg Anavar ED

0.5mg Ari ED
0.5mg Caber EOD


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 26, 2017)

Just to be clear - you are running 1.2 grams of Tren per week, yes?


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 26, 2017)

And 1400mgs of Prop with 1200mgs a week of Tren? 120mgs of Anavar? Everything seems bunk or underdosed. You shouldnt need to run that much tren or 120 of anavar either. 
!S!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 27, 2017)

It's not even possible to run that much tren with no sides. So your gear is bunk


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 27, 2017)

DAM bro I know everyone reacts a little different to stuff but for me at 600 mg of tren the sides got bad, FAST. I can't imagine ever ever running anything close to 1200.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 27, 2017)

My bones would literraly jump out of my skin of I ran that much Tren and test


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2017)

What the boys said. No way.. And you say you added Parabolan to the mix at 76 mg a day? Hell no. Real Parabolan is extremely difficult to find and based on your post I'm completely convinced it isn't real. Parabolan is nothing to mess with.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 27, 2017)

ok, reading a bunch saying its bunk gear, which may be the case. However, I can for one tell you that everyone reacts differently to different substances. I get 0 sides from Tren, whether it be 300mg/wk or 1000mg/wk. (besides occasional cough and sore muscles from so much oil!). I notice Tren start to help with strength and fat around weekd 4-6, slowly diminishes by about week 11-12 for me. My body becomes used to the levels it seems, talked to a few others on here that simply need to continue to adjust their doses on a regular basis and it helps tremendously, I have started doing that with Test Prop/Mast Prop/Tren A along with Test C/Tren E/Mast E combo cycles. some peoples bodies seem to become used to what is being injected and adjusts, same with medicine. keep the body guessing and lower and raise every couple weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm not gonna comment on sides or no sides, but my first thought is how is it possible that you need that much gear to get the result you want?  There's a dose response curve, and why would you use anymore than you needed?


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 27, 2017)

Seeker said:


> What the boys said. No way.. And you say you added Parabolan to the mix at 76 mg a day? Hell no. Real Parabolan is extremely difficult to find and based on your post I'm completely convinced it isn't real. Parabolan is nothing to mess with.


Im just curious why u say its nothing to mess with? Most people who use tren would jump at the chance to use tren hex pharm grade. Just like anything else...tren is tren as far as i know. The Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate ester  extends the half life of the drug and as far as i know is the longest ester produced for trenbolone. Aside from that whats the deal?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 27, 2017)

Its definitly not bunk. I started at 50mg and felt like shit. But i worked my way up. I dont know why i dont feel the sides anymore, they just disappeared like a month ago. The anavar is also not bunk, i got crazy pumps from hell. But thats about the only side i get. I clear my liver everyday with NAC, so my liver values are allways in range. Blood pressure is a bit high i have to admit, but nothing crazy.

The Parabolan (Alpha Pharma Parabolin) is real. The code was correct. And its the best Tren hex on the market. You can check for yourself if you dont believ me. I made a post about it in my thread with pictures.

Iam 6'3" and a heavy mofo, so maybe thats why i dont get too many sides.


----------



## Husky1 (Mar 27, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> Its definitly not bunk. I started at 50mg and felt like shit. But i worked my way up. I dont know why i dont feel the sides anymore, they just disappeared like a month ago. The anavar is also not bunk, i got crazy pumps from hell. But thats about the only side i get. I clear my liver everyday with NAC, so my liver values are allways in range. Blood pressure is a bit high i have to admit, but nothing crazy.
> 
> The Parabolan (Alpha Pharma Parabolin) is real. The code was correct. And its the best Tren hex on the market. You can check for yourself if you dont believ me. I made a post about it in my thread with pictures.
> 
> Iam 6'3" and a heavy mofo, so maybe thats why i dont get too many sides.



You don't have night sweats? with that much TREN i can't believe it...


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> You don't have night sweats? with that much TREN i can't believe it...


 But he checked the code. Code checks out= no tren sides.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 27, 2017)

Good golly another damn alpha pharma post


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 27, 2017)

I had night sweats like i said! But they disappeared after 3 months. Now i sweat a bit more then usually but nothing compared to the beginning.

And no, its not about alpha pharma. Did you read the entire post? I was just trying to proof my Parabolin is legit.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 27, 2017)

Why i take such a high dose? I go as far up as long as i dont get any big sides. With big sides i mean liver values, high blood pressure, depression, overall feeling. At this point i also dont give a f*. Iam behing in my preperation, even though i started early. I bought into the whole myth of you can eat whatever you want on tren. Didnt go too well. Now i have about 1.5 months left to lose like 10 pounds of fat.

Also the funny part is i killed my f* estrogen with 0.5mg Arimidex ED. I get some acne (got it under controle with an antibiotic), but iam not converting alot of estrogen. Joints started to hurt, even at 1.5g of Test. But 0.5mg EOD is too low i feel. Should i now start cutting freaking quarters? 0.75mg EOD?


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 27, 2017)

if you run that you are either 1) a serious hardcore professional lifter, 2) a ****ing retard.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 27, 2017)

I lifted naturally for 11 years. Juicing 2 years now. So id call myself a f* hardcore lifter. But dont get me wrong. As soon as my dosages interfere with my life, my personality, or anything serious - i will drop it. Iam not trading my health or anything serious for muscles. Thats why i visit the doc every 4 weeks. He knows iam juicing and agreed to take blood and check everything every 4 weeks. Also i go to a heart specialist every 6 months. Last time everything was ok. Heart didnt grow any thicker. I take good care of myself, despite these crazy dosages. And its only for a shrot period of time. But iam not here to justify myself. I appreciate anyone who wants to help though.


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 27, 2017)

highest I have ever run it was 1g/week, just to see if i could.  about a week and a half into it i was done.  Wont go above 400 or so now...thats my sweet spot.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm still questioning the "actual" dosage of the gear.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 27, 2017)

Trust me when i say its real and right dosed Tren. I'v had many different brands but these two are by far the strongest. Its a german underground lab, which everybody wants but only a few get the contact and Alpha Pharma. And dont forget that i started 3-4 months ago with 50mg ED and worked my way up.

Maybe one side effect is still there, i tend to get angry real fast. I mean i could break peoples noses everyday for minor reasons. But i got good self controle, so on the outside you cant see it.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

I think its like with all drugs. In the beginning one beer made me drunk, 10 years later i can drink a liter vodka. Thats why i also stopped drinking. The amount for me to get drunk is redicilous. Maybe my body adjusts fast. 

Yesterday i accidently injected 2cc of tren ace instead of one as i have new syringes for the first time in 2 years. I decied to inject it anyway as i didnt wanna throw away 5cc of AAS. Big mistake, 10h later my head was about to explode.

Anyway, i came here to get some tipps. Should i lower the tren and add some other drug for better synergie? Maybe T3 50mg in the morning? < iam scared it will eat my muscles away though. I dont want to add any other orals. Anadrol could have been a great addition, but Anavar is enough. I dont want to tax my liver too much.

I dont think there is enough time to get any effects from EQ, i have NPP but iam scared of the water retention.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 28, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> I think its like with all drugs. In the beginning one beer made me drunk, 10 years later i can drink a liter vodka. Thats why i also stopped drinking. The amount for me to get drunk is redicilous. Maybe my body adjusts fast. .



OK, no disrespect, but as a recovering alcoholic I've gotta call BS after the insight you've given me with that comment.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

What do you mean with BS? I can drink a liter of vodka if i start drinking early on holidays lol. Good you made it and dont drink anymore though. Respect 

But back to tropic now, i want either tipps or nothing. I told everything and more anybody needs to know... if anyone wants to help feel free but iam not here to justify myself.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> Im just curious why u say its nothing to mess with? Most people who use tren would jump at the chance to use tren hex pharm grade. Just like anything else...tren is tren as far as i know. The Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate ester  extends the half life of the drug and as far as i know is the longest ester produced for trenbolone. Aside from that whats the deal?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response. I have notifications turned off. Like I said real Parabolan is difficult to find. 2nd. Real Parabolan has a distinct odor. It's also pretty damn toxic to the kidneys, and liver. reason why it should be only used for a short duration of no more than 6-8 weeks. Back in the 90's it was the  most effective steriod available. 76 mgs a day? With everything else he's claiming?. Sorry I can't believe it at all.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Alpha Pharma definitly has real Parabolan. Iam surprised you are doubting that. And the stuff i got from the show is definitly real. You can check my pictures if you want. Also i feel it lol. Its the strongest Tren iv ever used. Like 9 Months ago i used some Tren A which i didnt even really feel, but this kicks ass.

BTW: Where can i activate notifications that show me someone has posted in my thread, or any thread i'v posted in? Or quoted me... etc.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2017)

Dude im sorry but I don't. All the aas you're running? For the time period you say? Show me a blood panel.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

I posted about my blood several times. I cant believ you doubt Alpha Pharma. Its the best brand, specially for Tren. There is nothing better on the market. Try it and come back to me and tell me i was wrong.. you wont.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 28, 2017)

No. Parabolan is the pharmaceutical name. Alpha pharm does not have parabolan. It carries tren hex.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 28, 2017)

Shill much?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> I posted about my blood several times. I cant believ you doubt Alpha Pharma. Its the best brand, specially for Tren. There is nothing better on the market. Try it and come back to me and tell me i was wrong.. you wont.



Parabolan is the same as Parabolin. Parabolin is just the brand name of Alpha Pharma. Its Tren Hex so same shit.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 28, 2017)

You arent getting what im saying. Parabolan is pharm grade, made at a pharmaceutical plant. You dont have parabolan. Its rare...real rare. Its expensive...expensive. You have ugl...its not the same. Thats all im getting at.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> You arent getting what im saying. Parabolan is pharm grade, made at a pharmaceutical plant. You dont have parabolan. Its rare...real rare. Its expensive...expensive. You have ugl...its not the same. Thats all im getting at.



Alpha Pharma is the closest to Pharma grade, since making this shit is legal in India. A friend went there and visited Alpha Pharma. they have a real office, you can even finde it on google maps and their production site looks really good. But yea i get what your saying. That doesnt mean the raws are bad though. Parabolin is the closest to the real Parabolan though.


----------



## Aoutest (Mar 28, 2017)

Why are you pinning Tren Hex every day?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Aoutest said:


> Why are you pinning Tren Hex every day?


I need to pin anyway, so to lower the ml for each pin i add Tren hex to the Test P and Mast P, instead of pinning 10ml twice a week.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 28, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> Alpha Pharma is the closest to Pharma grade, since making this shit is legal in India. A friend went there and visited Alpha Pharma. they have a real office, you can even finde it on google maps and their production site looks really good. But yea i get what your saying. That doesnt mean the raws are bad though. Parabolin is the closest to the real Parabolan though.


Understood. And i was also trying to say tren is tren. The ester doesn't change the hormonal make up of the drug. So theres really no difference in the drug except a really hard name to spell and pronounce at the end lol.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> Understood. And i was also trying to say tren is tren. The ester doesn't change the hormonal make up of the drug. So theres really no difference in the drug except a really hard name to spell and pronounce at the end lol.



Thats right but i dont know what it is, maybe the raws of Parabolin are just better and its not the ester. But Alpha Pharma Parabolin was better then their Tren Ace for some reason. Its the strongest Tren i'v used so far.


----------



## Aoutest (Mar 28, 2017)

Alpha Pharma is the best steroids. I am to grow very big on the best Alpha Pharma brands you can trust to bring the feelings of powerful. Winning times abundantly with the steroids you can trust brand name pharmacy graded plus power and sterile factory.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Aoutest said:


> Alpha Pharma is the best steroids. I am to grow very big on the best Alpha Pharma brands you can trust to bring the feelings of powerful. Winning times abundantly with the steroids you can trust brand name pharmacy graded plus power and sterile factory.


I can smell irony. But seriously, isnt Alpha Pharma known in N. America? Here in Europe everybody wants go get their fingers on AP.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'll I got from this thread is that crack smoke must alleviate tren sides. its a miracle.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

I think supplementing HTP-5  and L-Tryptophan helps with the mood on Tren, since Tren is known tro lower serotonin.


----------



## Aoutest (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> I can smell irony. But seriously, isnt Alpha Pharma known in N. America? Here in Europe everybody wants go get their fingers on AP.



AP is excellent. In all honesty, the AP I've had has been the finest gear and feels just like Watson or Pfizer Depot. Never tried their Tren or orals. That price tho. Prop runs $15 or $20 for 10ml and Enth and Tren at $25 with amazing stealth shipping. Hell, everything gear related should be stealth; that shouldn't be an add-on.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2017)

Aoutest said:


> AP is excellent. In all honesty, the AP I've had has been the finest gear and feels just like Watson or Pfizer Depot. Never tried their Tren or orals. That price tho. Prop runs $15 or $20 for 10ml and Enth and Tren at $25 with amazing stealth shipping. Hell, everything gear related should be stealth; that shouldn't be an add-on.


How much did they pay you for that post?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> How much did they pay you for that post?



Are you serious? Alpha Pharma is one of the top brands. Everybody who ever touched gear should know that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo is gonna be a fun member to follow lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2017)

zuzulo said:


> Are you serious? Alpha Pharma is one of the top brands. Everybody who ever touched gear should know that.


Completely serious. The best sources don't come up in a Google search. 
Everybody who ever touched gear should know that.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Completely serious. The best sources don't come up in a Google search.
> Everybody who ever touched gear should know that.



Read wqat i wrote about the German underground lab iam using. Iam well aware of that. But in countries like India, steroids are alowed. So there is no point for them to hide.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2017)

Where's alpha pharm from??


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 29, 2017)

If alpha was that great you wouldnt find that as easily as you do.  Alpha wouldnt have asshats posting they have the best gear in the world, its like comparable to Pfzier or watson.  

Stop boasting about this bs or ill edit your posts for you


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 30, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Where's alpha pharm from??


Not just India :32 (18):


----------



## bvs (Mar 30, 2017)

Seems like overkill to me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2017)

Another complete ****.up of a thread....


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 30, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> No. Parabolan is the pharmaceutical name. Alpha pharm does not have parabolan. It carries tren hex.



Parabolan is tren hex. Parabolan is just the brand name. Just tren with the hex ester attached. Tren hex is not hard to find at all. I know of multiple ugls that carry it


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 30, 2017)

Op if can run that much and getting the results desired than **** it why not. I personally can't go over 800mg/week of any ester tren sides are too much


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 30, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> Parabolan is tren hex. Parabolan is just the brand name. Just tren with the hex ester attached. Tren hex is not hard to find at all. I know of multiple ugls that carry it


This what i was trying to say. However real pharm grade parabolan is hard to find. Tren hex no....parabolan yes.


----------



## monster-ish (Mar 30, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> This what i was trying to say. However real pharm grade parabolan is hard to find. Tren hex no....parabolan yes.



Oh ya absolutely good luck finding the real brand name pharma shit lol


----------

